# Miner 49er costume? (scooby doo)



## Arctic Raptor (Nov 22, 2012)

So, I've got a scooby doo costume party in a couple of weeks, and don't really want a costume that everyone will be wearing (ie, scooby and the gang), so I decided to go as one of the masked villains. I figured miner forty-niner wouldn't be too difficult, but I'm having trouble finding a suitable hat. I'm a guy with a fairly large head, so improvising with a ladies hat is probably not going to work for me. Any ideas?
Reference picture attached (I think), if not, just search miner forty niner on google images, it's one of the first ones.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

For that you could probably just buy a capeline. Be sure to scroll down to the capeline section so you don't wind up with a hood. I linked to the wool felt since it is cheaper than fur.
http://www.hatsupply.com/woolfelts.htm


----------



## Brucybear (Oct 16, 2019)

I am also looking to do this character for my part but I can't seem to find a vest that fits


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Brucybear said:


> I am also looking to do this character for my part but I can't seem to find a vest that fits


Try doing a search for Waistcoat instead of vest. You may find something that will come up in a search that will work.


----------

